# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Classify Me

## Dominicanese



----------


## Govan

Not too sure, maybe Some kind of slightly SSA influenced Iberian Med type.
You wouldn't really pass in Iberia, however you would easily pass in Morocco. 

Besides you probably have Canarian ancestry and thus Berber / Guanche no?

----------


## matty74

Puerto Rican

----------


## Dominicanese

> Not too sure, maybe Some kind of slightly SSA influenced Iberian Med type.
> You wouldn't really pass in Iberia, however you would easily pass in Morocco. 
> 
> *Besides you probably have Canarian ancestry and thus Berber / Guanche no?*


i def have canarian ancestry but idk about berber or guanche, according to my dna i do not even have any north african

----------


## Govan

You must have SSA ancestry then.

Because you certainly don't look/pass for full Iberian.

----------


## Dominicanese

> You must have SSA ancestry then.
> 
> Because you certainly don't look/pass for full Iberian.


i do have SSA

im Dominican

----------


## Carlos

In the profile photo of nose up could look like Canary, Spanish or any other place in Western Europe, from end of nose down I do not recognize it, maybe it is due to the mixture of everything.


The lips are too thick even for a canary. In the total I think that something different is Dominican.


I was in Tenerife, I've met some canaries in the peninsula, there are also many Dominicans and Maghrebis living in Spain.


So I think you're not as tight as the Dominicans, softer than the North Africans and more exotic than the Iberians.

----------


## mihaitzateo

Mostly Atlantid with some SS and significant Polynesian admixture, as the natives in New Zealand have, maybe?
Is weird that your head is not elongated and your skin got a pinkish tone.
Have you taken DNA autosomal testing?
You rather look Iberian mixed to native from Oceania, to me, considering how robust you are and your physical face features.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samoans
Take a look at the Samoans, that kind of admixture it seems you also have, to me.
As I remember, both natives from New Zealand and Samoa are called "Polynesians".

----------


## Dominicanese

> Mostly Atlantid with some SS and significant Polynesian admixture, as the natives in New Zealand have, maybe?
> Is weird that your head is not elongated and your skin got a pinkish tone.
> Have you taken DNA autosomal testing?
> You rather look Iberian mixed to native from Oceania, to me, considering how robust you are and your physical face features.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samoans
> Take a look at the Samoans, that kind of admixture it seems you also have, to me.
> As I remember, both natives from New Zealand and Samoa are called "Polynesians".


yes, im 64% European (40% Iberian, 15% UK, 5% finnish), 26% Black African (SSA), and 10% Native

----------


## Dominicanese

> In the profile photo of nose up could look like Canary, Spanish or any other place in Western Europe, from end of nose down I do not recognize it, maybe it is due to the mixture of everything.
> 
> 
> The lips are too thick even for a canary. In the total I think that something different is Dominican.
> 
> 
> I was in Tenerife, I've met some canaries in the peninsula, there are also many Dominicans and Maghrebis living in Spain.
> 
> 
> So I think you're not as tight as the Dominicans, softer than the North Africans and more exotic than the Iberians.


yes, im partly black due to being dominican

i have canarian ancestry but it goes back 300+ years ago (1700s), siglo 18

according to dna, im mostly northern spaniard (asturiano) and canarian in my european side

----------


## Carlos

^^
Yes to the Canaries logically emigrated Spaniards and other Europeans from the south and north. Italian, French, Dutch, English, e.t.c.

From the nose up you are very Nordic European. The eyes are also too far apart for an average Iberian, It also remembers the north of Europe with a Canarian final eyes expression.

He looks more European than the Dominican average I've seen.

----------


## Dominicanese

> ^^
> Yes to the Canaries logically emigrated Spaniards and other Europeans from the south and north. Italian, French, Dutch, English, e.t.c.
> 
> From the nose up you are very Nordic European. The eyes are also too far apart for an average Iberian, It also remembers the north of Europe with a Canarian final eyes expression.
> 
> He looks more European than the Dominican average I've seen.


do you think i have a strong celtic or germanic influence on me?

according to dna im mostly northern spaniard

----------


## Carlos

^^
I also believe it, it is indisputable it is clearly seen. I would bet even more for Germanic than for Celtic. I would bet even more for Germanic than for Celtic.

----------


## mihaitzateo

> do you think i have a strong celtic or germanic influence on me?
> 
> according to dna im mostly northern spaniard


If you are mostly Northern Spaniard you are mostly Ibero-Celt.
Going back in the history, the Thracians included it seems Romans, besides Balkanic tribes and Dacians and Iberian tribes.
These people cluster together on Autosomal testing.
Celts were another large group of ethnicities (something like the Slavs from today).
Celtic tribes came in Iberia and North Italy and shifted North Italians and Iberians West-Wards and North-Wards.
Now, North Italians and Iberians are clustering together on Autosomal testing.
In Iberia were also East Germanic speakers.
However, these East Germanics were first in Romania and Balkans from where they took massive Dacian and Balkanic DNA which in those times was same DNA with Romans and Iberic tribes.
So, these East Germanics did not brought too much North Sea admixture in Iberia, or East Europe admixture.
Their influence was minor and is only seen in Spanish language, not so much in Spanish genetics.

----------


## mihaitzateo

So, you are mostly Celtic and this also explain why you are so robust from a physical point of view.
Paleo-Atlantid, Atlanto-Med, North Atlantid races are all associated with the Celtic people.
You are mostly Atlantid (Atlanto Med).

----------


## halfalp

You are an highly admixed guy, there is no traditionnal classifications and certainly not something who doesn't exist as Ibero-Celtic. You are a depigmented multiracial caucasian/african maybe with Amerindian guy, that's all. People are saying Berber, but you mostly look like what a Puerto Rican might look like.

----------


## Blanco

You can pass in North Africa. Besides that you pass best as Latin American.

----------


## Dominicanese

thanks all for reply

heres my results

----------


## calf

North african Mediterranean 

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## Fitzalan

Spaniard here. I work with lots of people from Dominican Republic and elsewhere in Latin America and I would put you as Dominican or maybe Equatorian or Venezuelan. That said, you also look like you could be from Morocco, which is curious because you don't have North African ancestry. However the Mediterranean part plus the SSA could make you cluster somewhat close to them.

----------

